# i think my dog has something stuck in its mouth



## craiglfcn1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi folks, I was out walking my dog on Saturday when he decided to to start chewing a stick he started choking and there was a little blood ( i dont think he coughed blood up ), Since then he has been reluctant to drink and when he does he makes a strange face, If you put a little drop in your hand he will lick it off. He has drank but not that much everyday since Saturday. He has also been eating fairly normaly ( Ive started adding a little extra water to his dinner) however He wont eat if there is mixer in it, Another thing i would say is hes also quite lethargic and dry nosed i think he can sense were all quite upset as a family dog recently died as just a puppy and they were walking buddies, Do you think he has something stuck in his mouth or maybe a cut in his throat and should i take him to the vet ? 

Thanks in advance 
Craig


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I would certainly let your vet see him.

It's possible he has a piece of stick in his throat, or he could have scratched or cut it.

Either way, for your peace of mind and his wellbeing, I think he should be seen.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Take him to the vet, it will give you peace of mind


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I suggest you take him to the vet first thing tomorrow.

Hopefully, he has just scratched his mouth or throat, but there is a chance that there is a piece of wood stuck somewhere which may perforate something or cause an infection.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Have you checked the roof of his mouth as sticks can become wedged across the roof of the mouth.

Other than that I would suggest seeing your vet.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Personally I'd have taken him to the vet on Saturday and I would strongly advise you to take him tomorrow morning.

Splinters of wood can and do travel around their body.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

craiglfcn1 said:


> Hi folks, I was out walking my dog on Saturday when he decided to to start chewing a stick he started choking and there was a little blood ( i dont think he coughed blood up ), Since then he has been reluctant to drink and when he does he makes a strange face, If you put a little drop in your hand he will lick it off. He has drank but not that much everyday since Saturday. He has also been eating fairly normaly ( Ive started adding a little extra water to his dinner) however He wont eat if there is mixer in it, Another thing i would say is hes also quite lethargic and dry nosed i think he can sense were all quite upset as a family dog recently died as just a puppy and they were walking buddies, Do you think he has something stuck in his mouth or maybe a cut in his throat and should i take him to the vet ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Craig


Pieces of sticks or splinters can get stuck in a variety of places in the roof of the mouth, inbetween teeth and splinters or pieces can get stuck in the back of the throat or further down where you cant see.

If there is not a bit of stick or splinter stuck somewhere as there was blood there is a possibility he has an injury somewhere sticks can cause injuries, from scrapes to puncture wounds. So its possible if he was gagging and choking and as you saw blood he has got an injury.
The fact that it seems he doesn't want to drink or eat harder food does sound like he is in discomfort or its painful. If he is lethargic and doesn't want to eat 
its either that or possibily he has developed an infection from it too, you often get a temperature when infections present and that would cause them to become lethargic.

If somethings stuck or discomfort in the mouth itself you often see things like drooling, and pawing at the face. It could be though he has a stick injury only.
Going by what happened at the time he had and chewed the stick and his behaviour since I would get him checked out personally. Sticks can be notorious for causing injuries.


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

mollymo said:


> Have you checked the roof of his mouth as sticks can become wedged across the roof of the mouth.
> 
> Other than that I would suggest seeing your vet.


This has happened to my dogs a few times. Usually they try to get the stick out with their paws and show obvious distress but once I found my elderly GSD had a stick across the roof of his mouth that he hadn't shown any distress over. I didn't suspect it was there and when I finally found it it had become quite embedded and smelly .


----------



## craiglfcn1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi people thanks for advice , took him to vets turns out he had a stick stuck in his throat, they gave him some general anesthetic and took it out, Hes lying in bed a bit snoring his head off, Its a huge relief 

Thanks again
Craig


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Glad to hear you took him to the vet and he's sorted now. Dogs love chasing and chewing sticks but they can be pretty dangerous. My old dog only ever had one 'major' injury, when she was chasing a stick and it got caught under her leg and ripped ligaments. My Lab somehow managed to chip a tooth while chasing a stick and has also had a bit stuck into the roof of his mouth.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

craiglfcn1 said:


> Hi people thanks for advice , took him to vets turns out he had a stick stuck in his throat, they gave him some general anesthetic and took it out, Hes lying in bed a bit snoring his head off, Its a huge relief
> 
> Thanks again
> Craig


Glad they found it he should be OK now. If he likes sticks these may help and be a safer version, they were actually developed by an owner whos dog was stick mad after an injury.

Safestix


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

craiglfcn1 said:


> Hi people thanks for advice , took him to vets turns out he had a stick stuck in his throat, they gave him some general anesthetic and took it out, Hes lying in bed a bit snoring his head off, Its a huge relief
> 
> Thanks again
> Craig


Thanks for the update. Glad he is OK.


----------

